# BBC story - Surrogate mother of 'twins' finds one is hers



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very interesting read this morning!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-41858232


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

That's extraordinary.


----------

